# Tiramisu



## LEFSElover (Jul 9, 2011)

I did a  search and can't find a recipe on this web site for tiramisu.
Is there one and if so, can you please point me in the direction.
I wanna do one for hubby and the kid and do like the look of Buddy Valastro's [cake boss] but if you have a great one or know of one online somewhere or here, please advise, thanks.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 9, 2011)

goggled it. tons of recipes turned up. take your pick.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 9, 2011)

I googled it too.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 9, 2011)

here ya go... this is a Google Search of DC 

Tiramisu - Google Search


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2011)

Suz, try this one. 
Tiramisu Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network
it looks like a winner
cj


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Suz, try this one.
> Tiramisu Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network
> it looks like a winner
> cj




Interesting, she uses rum instead of sweet Marsala.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting, she uses rum instead of sweet Marsala.


Both work me I'd use the sweet marsala I love it.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Google Jamie Oliver's best  " Best ever Tiramisu". If you don't find it I'll send it to you if you want, it's just a long recipe to type. I've made it many times since I bought the book and everyone that has tried it loved it!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks for responses.
now that it's been mentioned about 
Jamie Oliver, I watched him make one in Italy and gave it to some beautiful women who seemed genuinely delighted.
where do I get sweet Marsala and what is sweet Marsala? 
if I buy it hope it lasts.
thanks again


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 10, 2011)

LEFSElover said:


> thanks for responses.
> now that it's been mentioned about
> Jamie Oliver, I watched him make one in Italy and gave it to some beautiful women who seemed genuinely delighted.
> where do I get sweet Marsala and what is sweet Marsala?
> ...



It's a sweet wine used for cooking. We get it at our supermarket in the wine section.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, marsala is wine. There's a few dishes that call specifically for it. Veal Marsala comes to mind.
The stuff right from Italy is supposed to be heads above the rest and isn't all that much more money. I like it for cooking and can usually finish a bottle before it goes bad. That's saying a lot, because I'm not a wine drinker.


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2011)

Try this one...http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/tiramisu-12672.html


----------



## kadesma (Jul 10, 2011)

LEFSElover said:


> thanks for responses.
> now that it's been mentioned about
> Jamie Oliver, I watched him make one in Italy and gave it to some beautiful women who seemed genuinely delighted.
> where do I get sweet Marsala and what is sweet Marsala?
> ...


All stores that carry wine as well as Grocery stores carry sweet Marsala. I love it you can also sip it as an apperatif so yummy, I make veal, pork,chicken marsala with it I don't get the dry just the sweet i find the flavor is stronger and it's what I want, I think you will love it too.
cj


----------

